# NAS : Connexion TimeMachine à distance



## M. Paul (9 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

j'ai fait en local une sauvegarde TimeMachine sur mon NAS Synology.
Là je suis loin et je voudrais "entrer dans TimeMachine" pour récupérer des fichiers.
Et je n'y arrive pas. 
Je fais Pomme+K pour me connecter au serveur :
http://mon adresseIP:5000
mais ça ne passe pas. La connexion est refusée.

Ce n'est pas la bonne procédure ?

Merci pour l'aide,
Paul


----------



## edenpulse (10 Août 2018)

As-tu ouverts ce port sur ta box internet pour un accès extérieur?
Utilise tu bien l'ip publique de ton NAS? (pas une ip en 192.168....)


----------



## M. Paul (10 Août 2018)

edenpulse a dit:


> As-tu ouverts ce port sur ta box internet pour un accès extérieur?
> Utilise tu bien l'ip publique de ton NAS? (pas une ip en 192.168....)


Oui j'utilise l'IP publique
J'ai dû faire une redirection du port 5000 
Par contre que ce port soit ouvert pour un accès extérieur... j'ai un doute.
Ça se paramètre où ?


----------



## Daffy44 (10 Août 2018)

Tm a distance.... 
il faut une liaison vpn pour securiser l'ensemble.
Le nas synology permet de creer ce serveur.
Apres coup, meme a distance le mac se croira a la maison...
Mais faut mieux que l'upload de part et d'autre soit bon...


----------



## M. Paul (10 Août 2018)

Daffy44 a dit:


> Tm a distance....
> il faut une liaison vpn pour securiser l'ensemble.
> Le nas synology permet de creer ce serveur..


J'essaie de créer à distance un OpenVPN avec le Synology

Il me demande de vérifier que le port  UDP 1194 est  ouvert. 
Comment puis-je l'ouvrir sur ma Box+ SFR ?
A distance je ne peux pas me connecter à la box. Par contre je peux prendre la main sur un Mac à la maison (sorte de remote desktop). 

Hum... et après je me connecte comment ?
Merci pour l'aide !
;-)


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Août 2018)

Bonjour
Pour la gestion des ports cela se passe au niveau de la box SFR
Sinon pour le serveur vpn un bon tuto ici
 http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/topic/53328-tuto-vpn-server/


----------



## M. Paul (11 Août 2018)

Merci 
J'ai essayé de suivre le auto mais ça ne fonctionne pas encore.
;-)
Une fois sur place ça sera quand même plus simple à gérer.

Hum... ceci dit j'aurais 2 petites questions, please :
- au niveau de l'ouverture du port 1194 je l'ai affectée à mon adresse IP affectée par la Box à l'adresse Mac du mon MacBook Pro. Et non à l'adresse Mac de le la Box. J'ai bien fait ? 
- pour accéder à OpenVPN on rentre http://10.8.0.1 ou http://10.8.0.1:1194 ?

Un petit coup de pouce ?


----------



## Daffy44 (12 Août 2018)

Bonjour
La box dispose d'une adresse publique, c'est cette adresse qu'il faut viser en ajoutant le port idoine.
HTTPS://IP ou mode domaineort

Derrière le routage réalisé sur la box précise l'IP privée du NAS qu'il faut viser.

Une fois l'authentification  réalisée un lien privé est établie entre la machine distante et le NAS.


----------

